# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  ΦΟΒΙΑ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΗΣ

## Aretousa

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, αντιμετωπίζω φοβερή φοβία με την οδήγηση. Όταν ξέρω ότι δικός μου άνθρωπος οδηγεί εγώ τρελαίνομαι στο άγχος και νιώθω ότι μπορεί να πάθει ατύχημα. Είμαι στο σπίτι και σκέφτομαι τον δικό μου να οδηγεί και τρελαίνομαι. Επίσης όταν είμαι μεσα στο αμαξι και οδηγει αλλος φοβαμαι τρελα και κοιτω μονο μπροστα σαν να οδηγω εγω. εχω διπλωμα-το πηρα πριν χρονια-αλλα στην ουσια δεν ξερω να οδηγω, θελω πολυ θα μου αρεσε αλλα ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΑ ότι θα χασω τον ελεγχο και φοβαμαι αυτους ουυ τρεχουν κλπ. Τι να κανω? Στην οικογενεια μου δεν οδηγουσε κανενας και οταν ξεκινησε ενα μελος να οδηγει ημουν μια 16 ετων και το ατομο αυτο φοβοταν-και τρακαρε 2 φορες- και νιωθω οτι μ περασαν τη φοβια.

----------

